# frenos deore por avid bb7



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

que opinan del cambio... la verdad es que me gustó mas el feeling de los avid mecanicos que los hidraulicos deore


Alguien que se interese por dos pares de frenos hidraulicos shimano deore... unos usados es decir: palancas y rotores... y otros nuevos con todo y discos... alguna tijera marzocchi que quieran darle uso ? es la mx pro eta... 

En definitiva me voy por los frenos mecanicos avid bb7.... :thumbsup: 

:arf: :ihih: :cornut: :rockon: :band: :drumroll: :headphones: :rant: :thumbsup: 

creo que estaré fuera 3 semanas por mi rodilla madr.. "golpeada!! :madman:  :skep: 

Me dedicaré en este tiempo a tocar con mi banda de heavy metal y a mis clases de actuación y danza contemporanea jazz hawaiiano.:arf:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hola, pues si te gustaron mas los BB7, pues que esperas? Digo, de todas maneras ni nos pelas y te los vas a comprar, no?

Nahh, solo digo babosadas por estar enfermo. Suerte con los BB7, de que tamaño vas a comprar los rotores?

Y que diablos hiciste con tus rodillas? Seguro te las mad....te por tus clases de ballet metálico....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hola, pues si te gustaron mas los BB7, pues que esperas? Digo, de todas maneras ni nos pelas y te los vas a comprar, no?
> 
> Nahh, solo digo babosadas por estar enfermo. Suerte con los BB7, de que tamaño vas a comprar los rotores?
> 
> Y que diablos hiciste con tus rodillas? Seguro te las mad....te por tus clases de ballet metálico....


 SI! de hecho casi me fracturo las caderas con mis super movimientos... :eekster:

Tuve la mala fortuna de ir encarrerado por la banqueta para saltar unos escaloncitos... a mi costado izquierdo se encontraba suelto un chicote de cable de un poste de luz y se enredo en mi pedal y mi pierna... ya sabras los nefastos resultados y yo enclipado a cierta velocidad.... :skep: 

Bueno de principio solo me marque en el torax el manubrio y mi rodilla no se con que se pegó si con el manubrio o la tijera... en fin ya llevo tres semanas así y no veo solución y creo que iré con el Doctor.

Los rotores ando viendo si 180 o 160 mm igual me quedo en 160 es suficiente para mi....
la frenada es mas seca y en bruto pero me acomoda mejor así.:thumbsup:

Bueno creo deberías cuidarte igual para que salgas de esa enfermedad... deseo que te recuperes pronto mi estimado Robert.
:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> SI! de hecho casi me fracturo las caderas con mis super movimientos... :eekster:
> 
> Tuve la mala fortuna de ir encarrerado por la banqueta para saltar unos escaloncitos... a mi costado izquierdo se encontraba suelto un chicote de cable de un poste de luz y se enredo en mi pedal y mi pierna... ya sabras los nefastos resultados y yo enclipado a cierta velocidad.... :skep:
> 
> ...


Que friega con tu rodilla, bueno que bueno que no pasó a mas. 160 esta bien, no pesas mucho...... Por fin, solo te vas a quedar con la ETSX?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

No! Mi estimado!

Voy armar una Santa Cruz Chameleon... pero alguna vez escribí al dealer autorizado aquí en México y recibí respuesta, pero ahora no he tenido la misma suerte... me podrias ayudar a darme la información de donde ibasa comprar tu cuadro?

Tal vez tenga la misma suerte que tu pero bueno lo tengo planeado armar para diciembre... tiempo y paciencia tengo suficiente aún 

La ETSX es la cosentida.. y por el momento no le falta ni le sobra nada.. lo justito para mi como la quiero... pero si me gustan mucho las HT y bueno con una que me quede es suficiente:thumbsup: 

Saludos y espero me puedas ayudar!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> No! Mi estimado!
> 
> Voy armar una Santa Cruz Chameleon... pero alguna vez escribí al dealer autorizado aquí en México y recibí respuesta, pero ahora no he tenido la misma suerte... me podrias ayudar a darme la información de donde ibasa comprar tu cuadro?
> 
> ...


Huy, espero que tengas suerte si quieres la Chameleon. La pedí a Citybike, pero nunca me la pudieron traer. Hasta el mismo cuate mejor me dijo que me regresaba el dinero....

Y pues, pedi mi cuadro a EU, tuve la opción de pedir la Chameleon o la Viento, y me gustó mas la Viento (costaba 50 dólares más). La cosa esta que traerla a Mexico me costó por envio como 2,700 pesos (ouch!).

En el stand de expobici otros cuates estaban con un cuadro de la Chameleon, (no son citybike), pero lo vendían como en 6,500 o 7,000, no me acuerdo bien. Esta bien el precio, considerando que en EU esta en 500 USD (como 5,500 pesos, dependiendo el tipo de cambio).

Me gustó mas de la viento un poco mas la geometría, aunque ambas son casi idénticas con una tijera de 130, creo que el ángulo del headtube de 68 en la Viento, y Santa Cruz acaba de cambiar las especificaciones.. grr.. ahora lo pone en 70 con una tijera de 450mm de A-C (creo que es como de 100mm), pero antes estaba como en 69 con una tijera de 500 mm de A-C (como una Fox de 130mm).

Lo demas esta casi igual, pero la Chameleon tiene los dropouts ( o como quiera que se llame) horizontales (si te gustan las SS, eso te ayuda), mientras que la viento usa los normales (lo que a mi me gusta, hahaha).

En la tienda donde lo compre (Speedgoat) también me dijeron que preferian la Viento a la Chameleon. Pero en México puedes comprar la Chameleon (bueno, si la consiguen).

Yo creo que el problema de México, es que te sería mas fácil pedir una Blur, Nomad y Heckler que las otras que no tienen tanta demanda.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Huy, espero que tengas suerte si quieres la Chameleon. La pedí a Citybike, pero nunca me la pudieron traer. Hasta el mismo cuate mejor me dijo que me regresaba el dinero....
> 
> Y pues, pedi mi cuadro a EU, tuve la opción de pedir la Chameleon o la Viento, y me gustó mas la Viento (costaba 50 dólares más). La cosa esta que traerla a Mexico me costó por envio como 2,700 pesos (ouch!).
> 
> ...


Por cierto.. acabo de recibir la respuesta del dealer autorizado de SC y esto me fue en terminos generales lo que me dijeron:

El precio del cuadro es de 550.00 dolares mas el envio Hermosillo-DF, aproximadamente 300 pesos.

Colores *****, blanco, naranja, rojo y plata. (debo de elegir tres colores por preferencia para saber si no hay uno tomar segunda o tercera opción)

de 7 a 14 dias te estaria enviando el cuadro.

Es una buena opción y ceo que sería más confiable si lo hago de un dealer autorizado.

Bueno voy a probar suerte.

Muchas gracias Bob! :rockon:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Por cierto.. acabo de recibir la respuesta del dealer autorizado de SC y esto me fue en terminos generales lo que me dijeron:
> 
> El precio del cuadro es de 550.00 dolares mas el envio Hermosillo-DF, aproximadamente 300 pesos.
> 
> ...


Mucha suerte.... desafortunadamente creo que la vas a necesitar. Citybike se la pidió a este cuate y no se la entregaron...

No confies mucho en los tiempos de entrega, pero si no te urge hasta diciembre, pues no te preocupes mucho. A la mejor por febrero te llega 

Pide el 'Liquid Blue', esta muuuuy bien (fue el color que vi en la expobici, y el que yo quería), Plata también esta muy padre... Bueno, mucha suerte


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Bueno si puede que sea dificil... pueden ser varios factores... la talla de cuadro... algunas son mas dificiles que otras o si bién si quieres un color también puede que se tarde un poco más..

Como bien comentamos de aquí a diciembre tengo tiempo de sobra... me preocupa sacar mas una tijera Marzocchi que tengo aquí ...

Gracias de todas formas por el consejo :thumbsup: 

Saludos y espero verte pronto en la montaña.:drumroll: :rockon:


----------

